# Can connect wirelessly but not hardwired through a modem [2]



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

jackijam64 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a friend whose Dell Latitude D800 and has been able to connect to the internet wirelessly using a Net Gear wireless adaptor.
> 
> ...


Hi, I seem to have the same problem as jackijam64. Would really appreciate if someone could help me? I printscreened what I got from typing in ipconfig /all as attached. 

Once I somehow managed to get internet access on the hardwired PC, however that was just for long enough for the homepage to load and that was it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looks like you have a good IP from the router 

what firewall / security suite do you have on the PC now on in the past , norton, mcafee etc

would you post the following


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi Etaf

Thanks for getting back to me. Ping results are attached. 

I have AVG installed on my PC. Also, just to clarify, my OS is Windows 7.

Cheers
Loan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Ping results are attached.


 cant see anything attached - and you can Post directly into a reply


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi etaf

Apologies, I'm not sure what happened there. Hope you get it this time.

Cheers
Loan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you no longer have a good IP address

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*IP 169.254.x.x*
An IP adress of 169.254.x.x Microsoft APIPA is a DHCP failover mechanism, when it cannot find a dhcp service, so something is either blocking access or is not running 

I would remove AVG - using a removal tool 
AVG
AVG Free | Antivirus Download | Free Virus Protection | UK

AVG Removal Tools
AVG - Download tools

old versions 
AVG - 32bit
http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/support/avg_remover_stf_x86_2011_1149.exe
AVG - 64bit
http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/support/avg_remover_stf_x64_2011_1149.exe

AVG 2011 - Update stopping PCs booting
http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=133041#post_133041
FIX
http://free.avg.com/ww-en/faq?num=4080

with a cable connected from PC to router - try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 

It would be useful to see the status of some of your PC system services - see how below
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services*
Shamelessly stolen from a John Will Post 

Please post back the following status information - Started/Stopped and Automatic/Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.
Start > control panel > administrative tools > event Viewer

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi etaf

Ok, I've uninstalled AVG.

I continuously pressed F8 for safe mode but after restarting PC 6 times I still had no success.

As for the list of PC status, I'm sorry but Im not technical at all so not sure exactly what you are asking for. I've attached as much info as I could find.

Cheers
Loan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

goto

control panel>
administrative tools>
services>

you will see a list of services and find each of the following


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

and then look at the info along side those services and post back if
Started/Stopped from one section 
and 
from another section
Automatic/Manual 


for safe mode 
do not


> I continuously pressed F8


 just slowly tap


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

etaf said:


> goto
> 
> control panel>
> administrative tools>
> ...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the status of 


> Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)
> WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 and Vista wireless configurations only)


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi, sorry for delay in reply. I've not had any internet access until now. Not even wireless.

Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 and Vista wireless configurations only)Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 and Vista wireless configurations only)
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only) - does not apply to me
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 and Vista wireless configurations - Nil Status/ Startup Type: Manual

Cheers
Loan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you supply the following info - just to review where we are 
whats the problem you are having - as detailed as possible

Make and model of the router 
How many PCs connected and how connected wired/wireless and do any of them work 



> WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 and Vista wireless configurations - Nil Status/ Startup Type: Manual


 if this is NOT started and running, then what application is managing the wireless adapter 

can you get into safemode now ?


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi etaf
The modem is a Netcomm NB6Plus4W ADSL 2+ Modem Router. I have 1 PC connected and that is the one that I'm having the most problem with. I also have 1 laptop which I connect wirelessly. Most of the time this one works but it's intermittent, which is not good since I've just started uni. 

I'm not sure what application is managing my wireless adapter. Is there a way I can find this out for you? 

As for safe mode, I've been trying for days and days. A few days ago, I did manage to get to that screen when I had to force shutdown my PC. Unforunately, I was unable to use the arrows to scroll down and after so many seconds, it continued to start up.

At the moment my PC actualloy has internet access!! But I think it won't last for more than 20 minutes. Is there anything I can do to fix this continuing problem? If I buy a brand new modem, will this fix the problem?

Thanks
Loan


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, here are the latest ipconfig results.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so the one you have the most issue with is directly cabled tothe router 
lets ignore wireless then for the moment 

can you do the three ping tests (only two showed in the image ) 

now when the internet goes down - test again the ipconfig /all and the three ping tests and then when back online post the results

also make a note of the status of the router lights - when its working OK and then make a note of the status of all the lights when it disconnects and post here


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi efta

Hardwired PC has been offline since yesterday. I will try to see when it is online to get the 3 ping tests for you. 

I'll be in touch.

Thanks
Loan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Hardwired PC has been offline since yesterday


 can we see the pings test and an ipconfig /all

I assume the wireless connections are all working fine - correct


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Ok, internet worked for about 10 minutes so here are the results as you require.

This is with the internet working for the hardwired PC. 

The lights were green for:
WLAN
Port 1
PPP
ADSL
Power


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

These results are after the internet stopped working.


The lights were green for:
WLAN
Port 1
PPP
ADSL
Power

And yes, for both tests, wireless was working fine. Although in the last few days I have been losing internet wireless at least a few times a day. Much more lately.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Those ping tests when connected should a poor connection as you are not receiving 4 replies 
make and model of PC 

Go into device manager and right click on the network etherent adapter and uninstall 
next 
re book windows - now windows will detect new hardware and re-install the adapter 
then lets see some ping tests when its working 

next would be to download the adapter driver from the PC manufacturers website and update - hence the request for PC make and model


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Um, I think my PC may have been custom built by a friend who has gone overseas and unfortunately I can't get in contact with him. I found booklets for Intel Core i7 Processor and Gigabyte Ultra Durable 3 Motherboard GA-EX58-UD3R. Is there another option for me to download adapter driver?

I thougt I'd wait for your response before I uninstall the network ethernet adapter.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you can download Belarc - System Management For The Internet Age and/or SIW | System Information for Windows by Gabriel Topala 
these are programs which will identify the hardware 
DO NOT post all the results, as there are confidential infomation included 

I would like to know the motherboard make and model and the network adapters


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Along with *etaf's* recommendations please try the following:

I see a time out in between on the ping results....have you tried using a diff. Network Cable? Move the cable to a diff. LAN port in your router?

If it was previously working have you tried a System Restore?

Pls. scan your computer using Malwarebytes, there's no need to post the results.

Uninstall/resintall your Network Adapter from Device manager. Your Windows shd pickup the driver after a restart.

Please post an update.


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi etaf

Motherboard:
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EX58-UD3R 


Bus Adapters: 
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39

Is this the right information you're after?


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi 2xg,

I have changed network cable and changed port about 1 week ago but it hasn't made a difference. I will go and do system restore and scan malwarebytes as you have suggested.

Can I just ask about uninstalling network adapter. Will my PC recognise the drivers to reinstall as I do not regularly have internet on PC if it needs to go online to recognise?

Thanks
Loan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

follow 2xg advice

the gigabyte website has been very slow to load for me for a while now - but it does load eventually 

heres the website for the motherboard
GIGABYTE - Support & Downloads - Downloads

you need to choose the revision level of the board if known 
then you have the chipset drivers and LAN drivers to download and install 



> Can I just ask about uninstalling network adapter. Will my PC recognise the drivers to reinstall


yes it should find the drivers already on the PC and load those


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi there

Apologies I've not been in touch but we've had to move out of our home for the moment as we lost power due to heavy rains. We have to wait until the rain stops before the electricians can do their work. Probably a week. 

As soon as we're back home I'll try uninstalling the network adapter as suggested. 

I'll be in touch to let you know progress. 

Cheers
Loan


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update. We'll await.


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi there

We're now back home and can still not access internet from hardwired PC. I have done a system restore, uninstalled and reinstalled network adapter. I've also did a malware scan and there were no nasties but still no progress. 

Wirelessly, my laptop and two iPhones can connect wireless, however I turned on a second laptop but this one could not connect to internet. 

The only thing I'm unclear about with your instructions is what to do about motherboard. I have downloaded drivers from the Gigabyte site but is it necesssary if I have the driver disks v1.01? 

Would really appreciate if you could clarify what I need to do with motherboard drivers?

Thanks
Loan


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking at all the ping tests, there were time out on the ping, maybe a faulty network adapter?

Look how reasonable this USB Network Adapter, I have 2 of these and they work well for me.
Perhaps time to consider getting a new Network Adapter and see if that would work.


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hi 2xg

Thanks so much for your advice. I've tried to buy from Amazon site but unfortunately it does not ship to Australia. I will do some research to find one and I will be back to let you know how I go. Hopefully I'm successful.

Loan


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may find it in any Electronics sites in AU, they shd have somewhat similar to it. :grin:


loannie said:


> Hi 2xg
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice. I've tried to buy from Amazon site but unfortunately it does not ship to Australia. I will do some research to find one and I will be back to let you know how I go. Hopefully I'm successful.
> 
> Loan


Do you shop in Ebay AU? Look what I found?


----------



## loannie (May 18, 2011)

Hello 2xg, me again 

I bought the USB adapter that you suggested from ebay and have tried to install, although I don't think I have installed the drivers correctly because when I checked the Belarc profile, it still showed the same network adapter. As there were so many folders to trawl through and I didn't know which folder was the correct one, are you able to help with this?

Thanks
Loan


----------



## michaelmoody84 (Jun 9, 2011)

You can reset the modem and try.If not, just contacting the corresponding service centers for better information.


----------

